# Turbo compresion for stock internals



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, i have a E16s in a B13, i am going to go turbo, and have everything i need. I guess that ill start putting it all together next week.
I just have one doubt left, should i lower the compression? It has a static compresion of 9.0:1, ill use 98 octane fuel an between 7 and 10 psi of boost.
All engine internals are stock. 
What do you guys think??
If i need to lower ir, how would you do it, dont tell me to get e15t pistons and head because where i live that does not exist.

Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well how else do you expect to lower compression if you're not willing to get pistons made?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> well how else do you expect to lower compression if you're not willing to get pistons made?


Almost everyone i know that has a turbo here lowered it with 2 head gaskets or with 1 thicker than stock. And it works, many of them have their turboes runing for ove 50000miles with no problems.
I only wanted to know your opinion and if anyone knew how much i should lift the head gasket

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i highly doubt there are thick aftermarket head gaskets for your engine...

but I also highly advise AGAINST using multiple head gaskets!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

9.0:1 isnt very high. who is tuning it?


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd think you'd have to redo the cam timing a little bit by raising the head?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

There arent any aftermarket gaskets, ill get them custom made for my engine. I just dont know what height to ask for.
Another thing is that i dont understand why lifting the cylinder head would change timing. The pistons position will be the same and spark timing woulnt change.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> There arent any aftermarket gaskets, ill get them custom made for my engine. I just dont know what height to ask for.
> Another thing is that i dont understand why lifting the cylinder head would change timing. The pistons position will be the same and spark timing woulnt change.


Is that a timing chain motor? If so it may effect that as well. That compression ratio is fine for the level of boost you want to run, spend the money elsewhere.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> Is that a timing chain motor? If so it may effect that as well. That compression ratio is fine for the level of boost you want to run, spend the money elsewhere.


It has a timing belt
Are you sure that compression is right for 7psi??
If it was to much, what would happen first? Detonation?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> It has a timing belt
> Are you sure that compression is right for 7psi??
> If it was to much, what would happen first? Detonation?


We have more compression than that and are running 14 PSI on boost with no issues. Detonation could occour but that is more of a problem with too much boost and not enough fuel and iustion chamber temps. ncreased comb


----------

